# My 08 Spec-V



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

hey wut it do guys im in the dallas nissan enthusiasts crew just wanted to stop by and show u some pics since yall dont have many 08 spec v's here. hope enjoy and feel free to comment on them.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

I knew you were from DFW, 97.9.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

lol ic where u from?


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Arlington.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

well then y dont u join us on DNE man .... or atleast go to our monthly meet we got people comming from oklahoma all the time ans some from fort worth . join us here....

http://www.nissanforums.com/dallas-nissan-enthusiasts/


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

*Nice car!*



oshytisjp said:


> lol ic where u from?


Hey I like the ride congrats! What's up with your signature? lol Blast first....... I hope thats a joke.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

nitexas said:


> Hey I like the ride congrats! What's up with your signature? lol Blast first....... I hope thats a joke.


That ain't no joke my friend!!! Good thing you said "I like the ride" otherwise ...... who knows...???


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

Faja said:


> That ain't no joke my friend!!! Good thing you said "I like the ride" otherwise ...... who knows...???


Hahahaha yeah Im shaking right now I can't even tyyyype... lol


----------



## pjakesmith (Dec 4, 2009)

It was an amazing article! A writer like you should be given credit for your dedication to work as your provide good quality articles with the good purpose. I like to read such articles for they tackle different issues in our society as well as different practicalities and knowledge that a certain person should or must know. I will keep reading your next post that will be an interesting article again as usual.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

hahhahahahaha all of yall made me laught so i guess there will be no shootings nor questions "Puts up the 9mm"...... so thnx for liking the ride im working on some custom made door sills that are crome with "SpecV" glowing at night ... so other than that all i gotta do is drop this bad boy then im done for another 6 months


----------

